# Pasta Bowls and Johannisberg Riesling



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2008)

I made a really good dinner tonight. Cajun Chicken Alfredo Pasta with fresh tomatoes and green onions....and several splashes of Riesling, spicy with crushed red peppers....very nice with the off dry Riesling. 


Company Quality, Restaurant Quality.......food and wine!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 20, 2008)

That looks like good eats to me Ramona! Yummm!


I did something similar yesterday. I made a loose rendition of Emeril's Shrimp Scampi complete with homemade Essence. I made it up with butter sauce, 1/2 cup of Riesling, and lemon juice. When the mixture just thickened a bit, I heated the shrimp (which had been sitting in theEssence for two hours while refrigerated)for two minutes. Before hand I had prepared some twisted pasta and steamed some stir fry vegetables. The pasta and veggies were mixed in a pot and when the shrimp scampi was heated I added it to the pot and shook it a few times to mix. Served it up with some egg rolls and some pineapple chicken over rice. Nobody got up from the table hungry.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds Delicious Appleman,
Something about pasta in a bowl. I did shrimp, red potatoes and corn on the cob in the same pot this weekend too. Just boiled it all with Crab Boil and Cajun spices......must be on a Cajun kick...this weekend.


That sounds really good with the stir fry veggies!!! And the Riesling really tops it off!!!


Ramona


----------



## Dean (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that looks good! Sounds like a perfect match with the Riesling.

Both of these dishes sounds excellent.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 22, 2008)

made chicken marabella this week end consist of chicken theights lots of Italian spices prunes and a bottle of pino gris roasted for 1hr. 15mins. at 350 the last 1/2 hr, with the foil off,



excellent,we then had 12 bottles of wine with it!4 trays and 18 people: *Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 22, 2008)

Ramona, that looks wonderful. Where did you get the recipe?
It is a great change to see food that compliments the wine!! Pictures are great!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 22, 2008)

uav, 


I kind of made it up, copied it from what I have had in restaurants.
HERE IS THE RECIPE: YOU WILL LOVE IT!!!! A Gerwurtztraminer would be nice too.

<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
CAJUN CHICKEN ALFREDO PASTA<O></O>
<O></O>
4 CHICKEN BREASTS, BONELESS, SKINLESS<O></O>
PAUL PRUDHOMME’S CHICKEN SEASONING<O></O>
4 CLOVES OF GARLIC<O></O>
1 PT WHIPPING CREAM<O></O>
2 CONTAINERS, BERTOLLI ALFREDO SAUCE (the smaller ones)<O></O>
RED PEPPER FLAKES AND OR CAJUN SEASONING FOR SAUCE TO TASTE<O></O>
ROMANO CHEESE<O></O>
WHITE WINE<O></O>
<O></O>
1LB LINGUINE<O></O>
<O></O>
CHOPPED FRESH TOMATOES<O></O>
GREEN ONION SLICES<O></O>
A SPRINKLE OF ROMAMO CHEESE<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
COAT CHICKEN IN CHICKEN SEASONING, ADD BUTTER AND OLIVE OIL TO FRY CHICKEN OVER LOW HEAT TURNING UNTIL WELL BROWNED AND COOKED THRU. PLACE IN OVEN TO KEEP WARM.<O></O>
<O></O>
ADD CHOPPED GARLIC TO PAN SAUTEE THEN ADD ¼ CUP WINE SIMMER UNTIL ALL BROWN BITS ARE LOOSENED FROM PAN. POUR IN THE CREAM STIR AND ADD ROMANO CHEESE ABOUT ½ CUP, THEN ADD THE 2 CONTAINERS OF ALFREDO SAUCE. ADD RED PEPPER FLAKES AND SOME CAJUN SEASONING (TONY CHACHERES) AND MAKE IT AS SPICEY AS YOU LIKE. ADD MORE ROMANO CHEESE AND <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">MORE WINE[/B] AS YOU LIKE.<O></O>
<O></O>
SLICE <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><ST1:STREET wt="on"><ST1:ADDRESS wt="on">CHICKEN PLACE</ST1:ADDRESS></ST1:STREET> ON PASTA, POUR SAUCE OVER AND TOP WITH FRESH CHOPPED TOMATOES AND GREEN ONIONS, SPRINKLE WITH MORE CHEESE.<O></O>
<O></O>
You better plan ahead if you are watching calories…….you might not want to eat for a week before you sit down to this one.<O></O>*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 22, 2008)

Drooling !!! DROOLING !!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2008)

Waldo, I think you mean slobberin!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 22, 2008)

You guys won't be disappointed if you follow these directions and keep your hand on the wine bottle ready to pour. A spash in the pan,,,a spash in the glass!!!!


Ramona


----------

